# Need help what do you think



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey everyone, this may be nothing but here is my story. My wife and I have been married for 18 years , we are now 40, 39. My wife has a friend which is a women who she has known for about 6 years now.Her friend is a divorcee with 2 daughters the same age as mine 9, 11. so they hang out alot. Now this women by just looking at her seems to look very ruff, she dresses very manly and appears to me to be at the very least bi sexual .I saw an email with when my wife had an bad argument with her , and they where apologizing to each other and her friend said in the email quote ooo when are we going to have makeup sex (just kidding) is that something to be worried about?? Now heres the deal , my wife goes over there every wed so the (kids can hang out) but she often makes dinner for all of them and brings it over there most every time. this has been going on now probably for 2 years because in the beginning it was because the girls had scouts and it was late and it would be easy for them to eat there.My wife is constantly on the phone with here which means nothing but its really weird it almost to much...Now this get me to this my wife is taking her friend to foxwoods for her friends bday since we get comp all of the time.Now i WOULD normally think nothing of this but i saw the reservation in an email and its down for one king bed not a double which is an option and its a smoking room which my wife does not smoke but her friend does..Now i had ask my wife a few nights back what kinda of room are you getting and she said they just told her its a( nice room), i thought that was kinda weird given that she always makes reservations for us and know exactly what the room entails...Now am I looking to much into this?? or is there something here normally ,i am not the jealous type but it just seems my wife it wayyy to overly intentive towards this women...please help thanks


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

How are things between you and your wife? Is she distant towards you? Do you catch her in lies?


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think you need to have more than vague discussion with your wife about this situation. You don't want to jump the gun and assume a lesbian affair but it appears this woman is taking up too much of her time and attention. She's married to you and not this woman.


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

827Aug said:


> How are things between you and your wife? Is she distant towards you? Do you catch her in lies?


she is not distant, but when i question her about her friend from time to time she get very defensive , things between my wife and I are good but it seems she goes out of the way for her all the time.,.,...


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 said:


> I think you need to have more than vague discussion with your wife about this situation. You don't want to jump the gun and assume a lesbian affair but it appears this woman is taking up too much of her time and attention. She's married to you and not this woman.


exactly , now i am not stopping her from being friends but it just seems to be way to much how can i say it intentiveness towards her.... for a married women


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Hell she's in an EA and it looks like your wife will take the steps towards it turning PA, hence the king bed.

Your wife knows the score when getting a room, most of us do, so I find it very decietful on your wife part for not telling you "they only had a KING left and its smoking" noooooo she is as vage a possible.

Lying by ommision. I would be very concerned, and informing her about this latest info will lead to the excuses I just mentioned.

Be prepared to be labled controlling and jealous, so avoid this label by rebutting it by stating your are only protecting the marriage and her trip will only deteriorate an already fragile marriage, and it will be her choice to cancel the trip and ssave her marriage or go a head while you plan for and find options to move on with out her.

Until you are confident enough and willing enough to leave her, she will continue to behave this way knowing you aren't going any were and she will not have any consequences for continueing. NEVER BEG FOR THE MARRIAGE!!!!!!1

So go a head and get mad, it will just leeson her guilt when she is scissoring her girl friend, or be calm and firm and indifferent and ask her to not come home if she goes on this trip when her marriage is so fragile.

Ask her were she wants the rest of her stuff cuz you no longer want to live with a women that you have to share with another women.

BTW I wouldn't even mention the source/email. She knows... you don't have to tell her. I think just stating "an uncomfortable feeling" and "resent history in he behavior" should justify your stance.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Before you jump to conclusions (and, in my opinion you don't have far to jump), why not call the hotel and see if they have a non-smoking (or smoking) room with two beds available for that night?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

If your wife is using your credit card to hold the res. then you can get a key and make a surprise visit.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

I would have a discussion and say right up front that you're uncomfortable with your wife spending this much time with this woman.


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

the guy said:


> Hell she's in an EA and it looks like your wife will take the steps towards it turning PA, hence the king bed.
> 
> Your wife knows the score when getting a room, most of us do, so I find it very decietful on your wife part for not telling you "they only had a KING left and its smoking" noooooo she is as vage a possible.
> 
> ...


yea, shes was veryyyy vauge about the room i even asked her 2 times you mean to tell me you dont know what type of room you are getting and shes insisted by saying oo they just told me it was a nice room meanwhile on the reservation email it says exactly king bed...

she get mad and or distant when i say something when she has been on the phone to long with her or is spending to much time with her or being way to intentive towards her,

its hard to be calm though i am trying, the last few days Ive just been very quiet around her...

on her side she doesint look at it like its a big deal her actions... like its normal no big deal.....so i don't get it...


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 (Aug 6, 2012)

HEADENDTECH said:


> yea, shes was veryyyy vauge about the room i even asked her 2 times you mean to tell me you dont know what type of room you are getting and shes insisted by saying oo they just told me it was a nice room meanwhile on the reservation email it says exactly king bed...
> 
> she get mad and or distant when i say something when she has been on the phone to long with her or is spending to much time with her or being way to intentive towards her,
> 
> ...



This has affair written all over it I'm afraid. If you don't take control of this situation now you will be reduced to nothing in this relationship.


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

Chris Taylor said:


> Before you jump to conclusions (and, in my opinion you don't have far to jump), why not call the hotel and see if they have a non-smoking (or smoking) room with two beds available for that night?


just checked 


Grand Pequot Tower - Deluxe 2 Queen Beds available so there is that option


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

Unsure in Seattle said:


> I would have a discussion and say right up front that you're uncomfortable with your wife spending this much time with this woman.


I have on different occasions and she get very defensive about it, is it normal for a girl to book one bed for both of them??


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

HEADENDTECH said:


> I have on different occasions and she get very defensive about it, is it normal for a girl to book on bed for both of them??


I have a friend who goes to Foxwoods frequently with her girlfriends. Always double beds. Sorry.


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

the guy said:


> If your wife is using your credit card to hold the res. then you can get a key and make a surprise visit.


yea she is but i have my 2 daughter to watch......so that would be difficult.


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 (Aug 6, 2012)

HEADENDTECH said:


> I have on different occasions and she get very defensive about it, is it normal for a girl to book on bed for both of them??


I think you know this is not normal unless there's no other option. If a king bed was all they had then do be it. Or if there was four in a room then yes two to a bed wouldn't be strange. If options are available it not normal in my opinion.


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

Chris Taylor said:


> I have a friend who goes to Foxwoods frequently with her girlfriends. Always double beds. Sorry.


see, thats how i feel ,is there a women on here that could give her thoughts on this to,..,


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 said:


> I think you know this is not normal unless there's no other option. If a king bed was all they had then do be it. Or if there was four in a room then yes two to a bed wouldn't be strange. If options are available it not normal in my opinion.


see that what i think , ok your taking her for her bday there, and you book a king bed really...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

She is in the fog...the affair fog it the only thought on her mind is the big step she is about to make.

All these years the OW has been setting this up, waiting for a vunable time to make her move. All the times the kids being in the way and now the oppertunity presents its self and the both of them have turned this into a special event. Its like they are in highschool and they are setting it up just like a virgine sets up her "big moment".

Thats the feeling I'm getting, the distance, the kids alaways getting in the way, the fragile marriage after years of neglect from her EA. Its time your wifes big day is just around the corner and evrything in her life is set aside.

Thats what I think , and now if any time in your mariage you have to be willing to let her go.

many will call for the 180, I personaly would focus more on her and the kids. bring her in close do more as a family and prevent her from justifing her choice to step out of the marriage.

Do not beg, thats not what I'm saying at all, but show her thru actions that will make her second guess her current mind set. Get it?

Save the 180 and indifference for when she returns. it could be argued that you are rewarding her for her current behavior, but I think now is the time to get her to think twice in what she is about to lose if she moves forward.

My thinking here is any negitive behavior on your part will fuel and give ammo for the OW to use against you.

Sure its a balancing act, between tough love and being a door mat, but for now you need to be as attractive as possible and begging and crying are not attractive, calm but firm and confidence is what will serve you best.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

This would bother the hell out of me. If she is getting defensive then something is going on at least on an emoitional level. 

This happened to my brother in law all the signs were there and he did not react to it. Now he is divorced and his wife is with the other woman.

How is your sexlife? I would address this. Man up and tell her there are issues and she is not going. Sorry. Then place a var in her car and in the bedroom and see what she has to say about it.


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

the guy said:


> She is in the fog...the affair fog it the only thought on her mind is the big step she is about to make.
> 
> All these years the OW has been setting this up, waiting for a vunable time to make her move. All the times the kids being in the way and now the oppertunity presents its self and the both of them have turned this into a special event. Its like they are in highschool and they are setting it up just like a virgine sets up her "big moment".
> 
> ...


yes exactly i think her friend was not treated good by her x so she is now i would int say anti male but the signs are all over...


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

You've been here since November 2009, so I had to go thru your threads:


November 2009 - You notice that your wife doesn't wear her wedding ring all the time and that she supposedly went with a "girl friend" to a concert on your 14th wedding anniversary, instead of spending it with you
January 2010 - You find that your wife is deleting email between her and her lesbian friend that she's know for 10 years. Is this the same lesbian friend she went to the concert with on your anniversary?
January 2010 - You and your wife attend a wedding and you get upset when she leaves you to go to another room and do shots with her brother and his wife
January 2010 - You start another thread about your concerns about your wife's interaction with her lesbian friend.
October 2010 - You start yet another thread about your wife's personal emails with her lesbian friend and asked if she's having an emotional affair. One of her emails said "I will see if some how I can send from Laptop at home to work with out getting questioned. You know what I mean. 143". Yes, 143 is code for "I love you".
October 2011 - You start a thread about your wife reconnecting with an XBF. You quickly put a stop to it since it looked to be in the very early stages of an EA. She deletes the XBF from her friends list.

And now its August 2012 and you're back, this time you have questions about a woman your wife has known for 6 years and seems to be very close to her. This isn't the same lesbian friend you asked about before, is it?

Either one or two things are happening from what I can see: 

1. You're very insecure and/or paranoid.

OR

2. There's some truth to your suspicions. It looks to me that your wife has been detaching from you since before 2009 because she stopped wearing her wedding ring as much. This shows a lack of commitment toward the marriage, same with the leaving you at the wedding incident and the facebook incident and going to a concert with her lesbian friend on the night of your anniversary. If she hasn't cheated, then it looks like she's thinking about it.

She may even be bi curious or even a closet lesbian, she just may not have acted on it physically.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

HEADENDTECH said:


> yea she is but i have my 2 daughter to watch......so that would be difficult.


Get a baby sitter, this could be the smoking gun that will blow up in her face and justify the steps you take next with regards to how the both of you move forward.

Sometimes it this kind of confrontation that will justify and vaidate why she needs to NC her "friend" and work on the marriage.

For now alls you will get is "were just friends" you have no other proof....it maybe worth the effort to catch her red handed some thing she can no longer deny and now has to face.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned planting a VAR in her car?


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

mahike said:


> This would bother the hell out of me. If she is getting defensive then something is going on at least on an emoitional level.
> 
> This happened to my brother in law all the signs were there and he did not react to it. Now he is divorced and his wife is with the other woman.
> 
> How is your sexlife? I would address this. Man up and tell her there are issues and she is not going. Sorry. Then place a var in her car and in the bedroom and see what she has to say about it.


yea my sexlife is good sometimes 2-3 times a week sometimes 1 a month normal married couple...lol...
yea the really bothers me how defensive she gets when i so much as mention her friend like im the bad guy here...


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

lordmayhem said:


> You've been here since November 2009, so I had to go thru your threads:
> 
> 
> November 2009 - You notice that your wife doesn't wear her wedding ring all the time and that she supposedly went with a "girl friend" to a concert on your 14th wedding anniversary, instead of spending it with you
> ...




no its not the same friend .....


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats cuz you are getting in the way.

She has no other choice but to defend, cuz its all wrong on so many levels. She just can't see it, she can't see what she is risking.


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

the guy said:


> Get a baby sitter, this could be the smoking gun that will blow up in her face and justify the steps you take next with regards to how the both of you move forward.
> 
> Sometimes it this kind of confrontation that will justify and vaidate why she needs to NC her "friend" and work on the marriage.
> 
> For now alls you will get is "were just friends" you have no other proof....it maybe worth the effort to catch her red handed some thing she can no longer deny and now has to face.


what do you think of the email i saw, with well just have makeup sex (just kidding)....


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

the guy said:


> Has anyone mentioned planting a VAR in her car?


whats a VAR?


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Doesn't you wife have a favorite spot to talk to OW?
Use a VAR. You may even "confront" again to elicit a long phone call you want to tape. She will talk with her about your confrontation/suspicions no doubt about it.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

HEADENDTECH said:


> whats a VAR?












http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Philips+-+Voice+Tracer+Digital+Voice+Recorder/2596305.p?id=1218338417967&skuId=2596305

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sony-ICD-BX8112-Digital-Flash-Voice-Recorder/16207340

http://www.cheatersspyshop.com/voice-recording-pen-with-12-hour-battery1.html


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

lordmayhem said:


>


ahhh .....


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

HEADENDTECH said:


> what do you think of the email i saw, with well just have makeup sex (just kidding)....


This can all be explained away, the disclaimer (just kidding) covered the OW butt, but also planted the seed of possiblity in your wifes mind.

Thsi is one of the things that makes me believe that this trip is a special event...an event that brings your wife to the other team.

Sure it could have already happened, but I think the kids got in the way. This time it just the two of them in a king bed.


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

is there a women that can speak about the booking of the king bed as opposed to the double..


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Dude the VAR is the best tool to have in this kind of thing.

Gets some velcrow tape and plant it under her car seat....hell get two and place the other one were you think is the second best place.

But the car is #1 location to plant the VAR..#2 might be the bed room and #3 would be her home office.


----------



## Bentley'sMom (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes I am a woman! I woulkd definitely book a double if I was sharing a room with a friend and there was an option.
I'd never opt for a king that would be odd


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

the guy said:


> This can all be explained away, the disclaimer (just kidding) covered the OW butt, but also planted the seed of possiblity in your wifes mind.
> 
> Thsi is one of the things that makes me believe that this trip is a special event...an event that brings your wife to the other team.
> 
> Sure it could have already happened, but I think the kids got in the way. This time it just the two of them in a king bed.


im thinking the sameway you are..


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

Bentley'sMom said:


> Yes I am a woman! I woulkd definitely book a double if I was sharing a room with a friend and there was an option.
> I'd never opt for a king that would be odd


thats what i thought..


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

HEADENDTECH said:


> see that what i think , ok your taking her for her bday there, and you book a king bed really...


 Since she used you charge card, call the hotel and ask if a 2 bed room is available. If they say yes, write down the name of the person, along with the date and time of the call, and tell them that you will call them back. Do not tell your wife at first about this info and ask her why they are sharing a bed. No matter how she answers (lie or not) tell her that since they had the option for double beds, you are uncomfortable that she did not require 2 beds when booking this trip. 

Also, tell your wife that you believe that this other woman (OW) is at least bisexual and that until now you have looked the other way, but that they are now crossing a line. Ignore your wife's denial that the OW is bi and just tell her that you believe otherwise and that it is not important that you wife admit to the obvious for it to be true. Tell her that anyone that jokingly talks about "makeup sex" is really fishing to see if other person is open to it. If your wife says that even if the OW is bi, that she (your wife) is not gay, tell her that you do not have to be gay to be "bi curious", and that experimenting with a same sex partner, even if you do not end up liking it, is still cheating. She will be angry and say some hurtful things. Remain calm and tell her that you cannot help believing what is obvious to you, even if it is not obvious to her. Tell her that even if you are wrong, which you do not believe, the fact that you are concerned should matter to her enough for her to accommodate you on this matter. That a spouse should always come before a friend, with no ifs, ands, or buts about it. Tell her that until now you have been accommodating and looking the other way and that she now needs to accommodate you and cancel this trip.


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

TRy said:


> Since she used you charge card, call the hotel and ask if a 2 bed room is available. If they say yes, write down the name of the person, along with the date and time of the call, and tell them that you will call them back. Do not tell your wife at first about this info and ask her why they are sharing a bed. No matter how she answers (lie or not) tell her that since they had the option for double beds, you are uncomfortable that she did not require 2 beds when booking this trip.
> 
> Also, tell your wife that you believe that this other woman (OW) is at least bisexual and that until now you have looked the other way, but that they are now crossing a line. Ignore your wife's denial that the OW is bi and just tell her that you believe otherwise and that it is not important that you wife admit to the obvious for it to be true. Tell her that anyone that jokingly talks about "makeup sex" is really fishing to see if other person is open to it. If your wife says that even if the OW is bi, that she (your wife) is not gay, tell her that you do not have to be gay to be "bi curious", and that experimenting with a same sex partner, even if you do not end up liking it, is still cheating. She will be angry and say some hurtful things. Remain calm and tell her that you cannot help believing what is obvious to you, even if it is not obvious to her. Tell her that even if you are wrong, which you do not believe, the fact that you are concerned should matter to her enough for her to accommodate you on this matter. That a spouse should always come before a friend, with no ifs, ands, or buts about it. Tell her that until now you have been accommodating and looking the other way and that she now needs to accommodate you and cancel this trip.


yea that sounds pretty good thanks for the input... i hopeim right about this...but all the signs are there...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

@TRy, ..playing the devils advicate;

"There is nothing to worry about if it makes you feel better I will change the room type........I didn't know I had reserved a king, I most of over looked it, sorry. You have nothing to worry about I'm not like that and I love you and would do anything for , but I am going on this trip cuz you can not control me....don't worry I love you very much and would never leave you"


Or......

" screw you....you controlling @ss hole, you can't stop me from going and we will talk about this when I get back, now leave me the f^ck alone, and if you bring it up again I'll leave your sorry @ss"


which one sound like your wife, the 1st quote or the second quote


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Obviously getting the two beds does nothing to solve this. Just sayin.

So she needs to cancel the trip.

If she objects she is choosing the friends over the OP.

And yes he will be called controlling. He should not care.


----------



## HEADENDTECH (Nov 8, 2009)

the guy said:


> @TRy, ..playing the devils advicate;
> 
> "There is nothing to worry about if it makes you feel better I will change the room type........I didn't know I had reserved a king, I most of over looked it, sorry. You have nothing to worry about I'm not like that and I love you and would do anything for , but I am going on this trip cuz you can not control me....don't worry I love you very much and would never leave you"
> 
> ...





1ST quote....


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

They can also change it back to a king when checking in.

No, I think you showing up and surprising them might be the best given the history.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

HEADENDTECH said:


> I have on different occasions and she get very defensive about it, is it normal for a girl to book one bed for both of them??


Definitely not. When traveling with other ladies, we always got a room with two queen sized beds.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

In a way that good, but she is still cake eating.

when is the trip?

My thinking here is you can get the proof that this trip is going to be that speciall event I mentioned before it may give you the ammo to cancel the trip. 

So get the VAR's in place.

You may get the "make up sex" with out the just kidding.

If you can get some eveidence that states a fact that thye are at the very least planning to get physical then you can confront her before the trip and then it will be up to your wife to save her marriage and stay home.

Right now your wife can excuse her behavior away.. sure she spend all her time with OW and her current behavior can be labeled cheat.... an EA but then again your wife can make a claim against you and vilify you even more.

Again the smoking gun will bring your wifes action to light and show it for what it really is and then it all can be faced. Hopefully its throw the VAR and you don't have to go throught he trouple of making a suprise visit.

GET THAT VAR NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

HEADENDTECH said:


> what do you think of the email i saw, with well just have makeup sex (just kidding)....


What do YOU think of another person talking about makeup sex with YOUR wife?

What do I think? I would print it out, hi-lite "makeup sex" & confront my H ASAP.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> They can also change it back to a king when checking in.
> 
> No, I think you showing up and surprising them might be the best given the history.


LOL. Or they could rug munch on one queen bed and then flop on over to the other queen.

Are these beds toungue in groove?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

On a mean note you can always cancel the reservation, stop all joint accounts and if they really want to go thru with this little trip then the OW can pay.

This of course will give more ammot to the OW and this ***** can even influence your wife even more by making you to be the bad guy and rewrite the marriage history.

I ahve never agreed to "nicing" your way out of this kind of thing, but in this case you should do what you can to look as attractive as possible and renforce your love for your wife with out begging....all the while investigate what is really going on.


Get the VAR!!!!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Emerald said:


> What do YOU think of another person talking about makeup sex with YOUR wife?
> 
> What do I think? I would print it out, hi-lite "makeup sex" & confront my H ASAP.


OW was just kidding its easly written off, even thu its a big enough red flag..... so plant a VAR!!!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> LOL. Or they could rug munch on one queen bed and then flop on over to the other queen.
> 
> Are these beds toungue in groove?



me and the misses used to like kings but some one ended up in the wet spot...these days me and the Mrs. get 2 gueens...one is the se bed and on is the sleeping bed.



Sorry for the threadjack.

And by the way......plant a VAR


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

the guy said:


> @TRy, ..playing the devils advicate;
> 
> "There is nothing to worry about if it makes you feel better I will change the room type........I didn't know I had reserved a king, I most of over looked it, sorry. You have nothing to worry about I'm not like that and I love you and would do anything for , but I am going on this trip cuz you can not control me....don't worry I love you very much and would never leave you"


 I would tell her "The fact that when booking with a bisexual that the 2 beds was not reserved in the first place is what concerns me, and cannot be undone. It shows that safe boundaries are not being observed by you on your own. The fact that I am worried should matter to you enough to cancel this trip. You should do this for me because you care enough about us not to have me worry. It is not like I have asked something like this before. I do not have a history of being controlling with you because I am not controlling. You not willing to cancel this trip, when sincerely asked by me, will only confirm that you are in too deep with her. BTW, I am not worried about you leaving me. I am worried that you will both drink and the other woman (OW) will get you to try something that we both will regret. Bottom line it is truth time, who comes first, the OW or me?"

If your wife says that she will cancel the trip but resent you forever for it. Tell her that this is important enough to you to take the resentment and thank her for agreeing to canceling the trip.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I re-read your original post and want to make sure you aren't jumping the gun.

You said you get comped at Foxwoods so I assume you go there often. Could it be possible that your wife made the reservation and the hotel said "Oh, hi Mrs. Headendtech. Glad you will be staying with us again. We'll have your usual room ready." and set them up in the kind of room that you and the Mrs. always gets?

But get the VAR anyway.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

HEADENDTECH said:


> no its not the same friend .....


After reading the great summary by lordmayhem, I'm getting the feeling your wife swings both ways.

She may have already got intimate with her current girlfriend.

Guess she's not going to change.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

@ TRy, for whats it worth I like it.

I hope OP uses this line of discusssion versus your last post. I think it really gives him the ammo to counter any line his wife will throw at him. Well done

And BTW get a VAR


----------

